# slingbows which is better



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

hey , can anyone comment on the difference (advantages) between slingbows with a wide fork gap, compared to those with a narrow fork gap? I have one with a gap of 16" which I made and yet some are using say 4" or 5" gaps, is one any more efficient - I mean if I can get the same speed and efficiency with a smaller rig it seems more compact would be easier to carry around - thanks for your input ......... Nut


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Go with the smaller and easier to carry . Any differences are negligible and very debatable . It's about what works for you . You can always compare for yourself and see .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, man...I'm with Treefork; whatever YOU prefer is best.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks guys, I just wasn't sure if one with the wider forks was say more stable, I'll have to as you said make one out of standard forks. thanks again


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A bow is the best bow if you are going to hunt. If you just want to target shoot I agree with the above.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Dont think going to make much difference but 16 inch kinda defeats the purpose of using a slingbow advantage compact size and not a regular bow or gun for hunting 
If that Is what you are wanting to do with it .


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

That's a good question. I have a Chief AJ and it shoots well with the flip away rest, but I don't care much for it with the whisker biscuit installed. I have made some hammer grip slingbows wilt maybe 4 inches between the fork forks. That I shot of the shelf from and they also shot well. Meaning a 6 to 7 inch 3 shot. group at twenty yards. I also was wondering how a wider slingbow like the badass of falcon would do with a whisker biscuit. Because I don't have the skill needed to confidently shoot with a biscuit on the narrow fork slingbows. Off the shelf or with AJs flip down rest on narrow forks . My shot are good. Slap the biscuit on. Not so good.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

nutthrower said:


> hey , can anyone comment on the difference (advantages) between slingbows with a wide fork gap, compared to those with a narrow fork gap? I have one with a gap of 16" which I made and yet some are using say 4" or 5" gaps, is one any more efficient - I mean if I can get the same speed and efficiency with a smaller rig it seems more compact would be easier to carry around - thanks for your input ......... Nut


*16"--sixteen inch*---any chance of seeing a picture of this slingbow?


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> A bow is the best bow if you are going to hunt. If you just want to target shoot I agree with the above.


oh I like my bows , been building or should I say making attempts at bow making for years, I like the short Indian style flat bow and will be trying my hand finally at sinew backing here shortly, My main interest for these comes down to something different to try - cant hunt here in Washington state with them but it would be nice to hunt small game, thanks for your input


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Slingshot Silas said:


> hey , can anyone comment on the difference (advantages) between slingbows with a wide fork gap, compared to those with a narrow fork gap? I have one with a gap of 16" which I made and yet some are using say 4" or 5" gaps, is one any more efficient - I mean if I can get the same speed and efficiency with a smaller rig it seems more compact would be easier to carry around - thanks for your input ......... Nut
> 
> *16"--sixteen inch*---any chance of seeing a picture of this slingbow?


ya when I get a chance I'll get one - but I don't know what the others measure end to end such as Rattlin Randy's Falcon or Bad Ass slingbows so I just went with what I got, nothing as fanscy as the others


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Wich ever one that feels right !


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

I can't speak for size but I do have a Bill Hays SERE and it's crazy fun to shoot. One of the frames I was able to pick right up and shoot effectively with


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

leadball said:


> That's a good question. I have a Chief AJ and it shoots well with the flip away rest, but I don't care much for it with the whisker biscuit installed. I have made some hammer grip slingbows wilt maybe 4 inches between the fork forks. That I shot of the shelf from and they also shot well. Meaning a 6 to 7 inch 3 shot. group at twenty yards. I also was wondering how a wider slingbow like the badass of falcon would do with a whisker biscuit. Because I don't have the skill needed to confidently shoot with a biscuit on the narrow fork slingbows. Off the shelf or with AJs flip down rest on narrow forks . My shot are good. Slap the biscuit on. Not so good.
> 
> for me the biscut just gets in the way , the flip down rest is perfect !


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Slingshot Silas said:


> nutthrower said:
> 
> 
> > hey , can anyone comment on the difference (advantages) between slingbows with a wide fork gap, compared to those with a narrow fork gap? I have one with a gap of 16" which I made and yet some are using say 4" or 5" gaps, is one any more efficient - I mean if I can get the same speed and efficiency with a smaller rig it seems more compact would be easier to carry around - thanks for your input ......... Nut
> ...


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Chief AJ sling bows hands down !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Marksman Pocket Hunter is all i need and it fills the slot effectivly and cheap but id look at A Plus Slingbows to there stuff looks pretty cool.


----------

